# my (almost)3 year old filly, Felicity, Critique?



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

From the pic she looks well balanced. I can't tell much about her neck.

I am concerned with the angle for her front foot and pastern....can't see the right one. Could be just the angle of the pic.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

She seems like she could use some muscle, but she's young, so I'm sure that will come with time.

I agree with Barrelracer that she has a rather angled pastern... that could be a potential soundness issue later when you begin to work with her.

What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## blackrock (May 22, 2009)

Is she new? She looks like she could use a some weight. I am also concerned about her feet. The picture is blurry, but she really looks like she needs a new farrier. The uneven hoof angles really aren't helping her already long front pasterns. Honestly, I would be concerned that her front pastern angles are so much greater than her rear pastern angles. On the good side, however, she looks very balanced. I also like her shoulder- she should be a smooth ride.


----------



## MyPrettyPalomino (Jan 30, 2009)

blackrock said:


> Is she new? She looks like she could use a some weight. I am also concerned about her feet. The picture is blurry, but she really looks like she needs a new farrier. The uneven hoof angles really aren't helping her already long front pasterns. Honestly, I would be concerned that her front pastern angles are so much greater than her rear pastern angles. On the good side, however, she looks very balanced. I also like her shoulder- she should be a smooth ride.


 

She has been out at pasture, is she that under weight? She does need her feet done, the farrier's coming out next week.

What will the angles do to her? I just want her to be a trail riding horse and maybe reining or barrels/poles later.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Your pasterns should have the same degree of slope as the shoulders. Compare her front pastern angles to the back pastern and her shoulder. Hers in the front look like it is putting a lot of strain on her tendons which can cause multiple problems down the road. Navicular is one of them. Then again she may never take a lame step.....just depends on how she holds up.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

For a general riding horse, she should be ok, but proceed with caution if you decide to do high-strain events with her. Just make sure you pay extra special attention to those front pasterns - they are prone to injury being angled that way. Just get her checked out by a vet and ask him or her what you can do to help prevent injury. :]

Again, like Barrelracer said, she may never be lame. It's just something that the conformational flaw lends itself to often. So just take extra caution and pay special attention. 

Good luck with her, she is a gorgeous color!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with others, the first thing that caught my eye was that front pastern. I would have a long chat with the farrier about what could be done.

Secondly, she looks thin. Have her teeth been done? Is she on a regular worming program? What is she being fed?

Thirdly, she is a very cute horse. Can we see more photos of her? If that is really how her legs look, I would be very hesitant to see her future including high-stress activities such as poles or reining... I don't think those front legs would hold up well. She is super cute other than that!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

MyPrettyPalomino said:


> She has been out at pasture, is she that under weight? She does need her feet done, the farrier's coming out next week.
> 
> What will the angles do to her? I just want her to be a trail riding horse and maybe reining or barrels/poles later.


I'm concerned that you don't notice her poor condition. See how ribby she looks? Look at the point of Felicity's hip. Look at how her flank looks a bit sunken in. 

Her pasterns look awfully funky, especially in the front. It might be because she's got a problem. But it could be because she's way overdue for hoof care. I'd be hesitant to use her for barrels if the problem is her pasterns and not the hooves. If the problem is her hooves she might be OK for barrels if she gets more regular hoof care.

Otherwise, I see a horse with a nice, friendly face, funky withers, and a rump that looks like it needs some muscling. It's really tough to give a good critique because we'd need more and better pictures. She is very cute.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'd get some more weight on her she's looks thin. And some muscle tone. The angle of her pastern looks bad. She's got a pretty head and coloring.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I'm concerned that you don't notice her poor condition. See how ribby she looks? Look at the point of Felicity's hip. Look at how her flank looks a bit sunken in.


Joshie is correct. She's ribby and that's not a sign of good weight.


----------



## Elapidae (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey,
I've raised 5 weanlings so far anyway, and I wouldn't be too worried about the weight. **Don't put heavy weight on weak legs!** The strain of extra weight will stress the tendons and ligaments. Besides, that weight isn't bad. What people are seeing is a lack of muscle and underdevelopment because the young age. What is more concerning is the legs- which might be only a bad camera angle. If you are worried about the care of your horse, get the opinion of someone who knows more than we do- ask your vet.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She looks fairly well balanced; I don't like her pasterns, front, or rear...they all look like they are at different angles...although it could be just the way she is standing too. Her hocks seem a bit to straight as well. 

She does need some weight and muscling, as well. Can't tell much in front of her shoulder, because of the way her head is turned. She's got a really cute face, and a kind eye.


----------



## katiecelia (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else says...
But I also notice one thing, she doesn't have the best conformation, obviously. If you know where the point of shoulder is, find it. Make a straight line down. Her point of shoulder should line up with the front of her leg. If you look closely, she looks like she is leaning forward a bit, she is really pretty other than that and her pasterns..


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

She IS thin. I don't expect a big, bulky body or anything, and you definitely don't want too much extra weight on her since she is still growing, but she IS thin, period, no matter what age. You simply should not see the ribs of your horse, unless it's a brand-spanking-new newborn.


----------

